# How many miles per year ( last 5 years average)?



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

These polls gave a lot of interesting information about people on the forum.
I would like to know more about the average cruising and sailing time of the members.
I would like to post a poll to gather information about it, with 6 options:

1-Less than 200 miles a year.
2- More than 200 and less than 400 miles a year.
3- More than 400 and less than 800 miles a year.
4 -More than 800 miles and less than 1600 miles a year.
5-More than 1600 miles and less than 3200 miles a year.
6 - More than 3200 miles a year.

As in each year the number of miles can be very different, it will be considered the last 5 years average.

Thanks

Paulo


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

PCP said:


> These polls gave a lot of interesting information about people on the forum.
> I would like to know more about the average cruising and sailing time of the members.
> I would like to post a poll to gather information about it, with 6 options:
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry Irla (Aug 3, 2011)

*mucho!*

I take the 6. I was a delivery skipper since 1996 on The run south Africa - Caribe - Med. Now, premanently with a Bavaria 50 running tthe East coast Of S. América for The last 3 years and presently heading to Trinidad-Tobago from Piriapolis, Uruguay. Creat sailing, wonderful life!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

my current total over last 5 yrs is 7500-8000 miles. my boat nd my cat and i are in mazatlan with my formosa 41. we going to go to panama , canal , carib , and gulf coast, but we are holed up until after storms with names season departs.


----------

